# 8 months old



## dmgalley

My little Angel is 8 months old today. There is no way to measure the happiness she has brought to us in the last six months. (Even when she is fresh) 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NikkiB

Gosh doesn't time go fast! I can't believe she's 8 months already!!!!! Love the pictures.


----------



## arlo

She grows more beautiful by the day


----------



## Marzi

Look - Widdlie Willow is so grown up 
She looks beautiful.
Lucky girl to be part of your family.


----------



## dmgalley

Marzi said:


> Look - Widdlie Willow is so grown up
> She looks beautiful.
> Lucky girl to be part of your family.


It will be little Dot before you know it. They just grow so fast. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lady amanda

adorable baby! wow time flies!


----------



## Tinman

Wow - I love willow, look how cute when she was a little pup on hubby! And how gorgeous she is now - a real stunning looking poo, 
looking at willow is what made me want my ruby!!!! X


----------



## dmgalley

Tinman said:


> Wow - I love willow, look how cute when she was a little pup on hubby! And how gorgeous she is now - a real stunning looking poo,
> looking at willow is what made me want my ruby!!!! X


Haha that's my dad  
I am so glad you got Ruby!! She is the cutest. 
Looking at Fergus in getting me into all kinds of trouble ... 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## arlo

Tinman said:


> Wow - I love willow, look how cute when she was a little pup on hubby! And how gorgeous she is now - a real stunning looking poo,
> looking at willow is what made me want my ruby!!!! X


It was Willow that brought us Savannah I was on the hunt for a Willow and stumbled on her along the way  and fell in love. My husband and I are struggling to keep to our not for another two years pact, we really want a golden one, but Fergus and Cora are making me think number 4 maybe, lol, they are addictive!


----------



## dmgalley

arlo said:


> It was Willow that brought us Savannah I was on the hunt for a Willow and stumbled on her along the way  and fell in love. My husband and I are struggling to keep to our not for another two years pact, we really want a golden one, but Fergus and Cora are making me think number 4 maybe, lol, they are addictive!


I am so glad willow has inspired such beautiful poos to enter your lives!!!
We have looked at nice goldens I was finally able to find but what really got me was an adorable merle I stumbled on the other day. I have turned away but he was so cute it hurt. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tinman

Yes it's these lovely looking merles like Cora and fergus that make me think ....... " if I were to get another....."
But it's a no - mairis prediction will not be coming true....
Famous last words haha.
What was this little merle boyl you were peeking at the other day Donna???? I thought there was no more room on the bed??
Hope hubby/father aren't offended by my mix up lol


----------



## Tinman

arlo said:


> It was Willow that brought us Savannah I was on the hunt for a Willow and stumbled on her along the way  and fell in love. My husband and I are struggling to keep to our not for another two years pact, we really want a golden one, but Fergus and Cora are making me think number 4 maybe, lol, they are addictive!


Ha it was you that reassured me and convinced me getting 2 so close together was a good idea, and it was, they have been fab together, my anxieties were unfounded! - thankfully! 
Sounds like Mairis prediction for you may be more likely???


----------



## dmgalley

Tinman said:


> Ha it was you that reassured me and convinced me getting 2 so close together was a good idea, and it was, they have been fab together, my anxieties were unfounded! - thankfully!
> Sounds like Mairis prediction for you may be more likely???


Not if hubby had his say. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tinman

dmgalley said:


> Not if hubby had his say.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


OMG!!!!!!!:love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes:
That is the most gorgeous adorable poo ever!
I want one too
How can hubby say no????
That is just too adorable to walk away from, let your heart rule your head.x


----------



## Marzi

You'd have to call him Groucho with his moustache markings LOL


----------



## Tinman

Marzi said:


> You'd have to call him Groucho with his moustache markings LOL


Ha - I was just going to say.....
Just supposing you did have another - like him... What would you call him??


----------



## dmgalley

Marzi said:


> You'd have to call him Groucho with his moustache markings LOL


It's the mustache that got new!!! I was going to call him Henry. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tinman

Ha henry - i like it, "henry huggle monster!" Now you have the name - you just need the dog! I had the name ruby before I had even met her.....


----------



## erinafare

Willow is beautiful such a stunning colour xxx


----------



## dio.ren

Wow how little Willow has grown! They grow up so fast it's like time just flies by Molly is going to be a year old next month Love the collage Oh by the way Henry is super cute


----------



## Yogi bear

Aww Willow has grown up into a beautiful lady! I just live her colour. I have to agree with you though -they are addictive. I'm secretly thinking about number 2!  x


----------



## RuthMill

Gorgeous Willow!!

Hmmm 8 months... Perfect time for a new addition! Many would say that's the optimal age gap!!


----------



## Tinman

Doesn't look like there's any pressure on you for Henry eh Donna!?!?  lol x


----------



## DB1

Oh how beautiful is cheeky Willow, I'm sure she would love a little brother as well as an older one!! I just like to live out my puppy dreams watching everyone else's settle in and grow!


----------



## RuthMill

Henry?? I must have missed that!


----------



## dmgalley

dio.ren said:


> Wow how little Willow has grown! They grow up so fast it's like time just flies by Molly is going to be a year old next month Love the collage Oh by the way Henry is super cute


He is but unfortunately it is not meant to be.... 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## arlo

Tinman said:


> Ha henry - i like it, "henry huggle monster!" Now you have the name - you just need the dog! I had the name ruby before I had even met her.....


We have names ready for 3 and 4! but must be sensible!


----------



## RuthMill

It is difficult.. Nina has been so easy that the thought of a third is so tempting sooner rather than later!


----------



## dio.ren

dmgalley said:


> He is but unfortunately it is not meant to be....
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


Never say never!!


----------



## AliAlfie

Happy 8 months old Willow!  She is one special lady that's for sure.  You all make me feel so much better for already having dreams of a 3rd (and 4th!)poo!  Inspired by Willow and Ruby, I would love a red, Cocker or American (not sure which yet,) toy poodle cross. :love-eyes::love-eyes: Oh, and number 4 is a choccy, brown nose, with white tux and beard. :love-eyes::love-eyes: 

Ah-hem, not that I've been giving it any thought you understand!  Gosh, forgot DH is a member here too...! :behindsofa: Is it safe to come out yet?!?!?


----------



## wilfiboy

Willow is an absolute beauty
But that delicious blue merle just belongs at your house how can you walk away from Henry x


----------



## dmgalley

AliAlfie said:


> and number 4 is a choccy, brown nose, with white tux and beard. :love-eyes::love-eyes:



Now I don't feel bad thinking about no. 3  

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill

wilfiboy said:


> willow is an absolute beauty
> but that delicious blue merle just belongs at your house how can you walk away from henry x


i agree!!!


----------



## dmgalley

wilfiboy said:


> Willow is an absolute beauty
> But that delicious blue merle just belongs at your house how can you walk away from Henry x


You are all not making this any easier  

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren

He already has a name............... poor little fluff ball!


----------



## Tinman

When are you picking Henry up Donna????!!! 
Ooooo jake and willow are going to love him! Xxx


----------



## dmgalley

Tinman said:


> When are you picking Henry up Donna????!!!
> Ooooo jake and willow are going to love him! Xxx


I can't get him. I wish I could. He is an eight hour ride away and at already 11 wks she wants to move him. I also have not convinced hubby he wants no 3- heh didn't even want willow. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren

dmgalley said:


> I can't get him. I wish I could. He is an eight hour ride away and at already 11 wks she wants to move him. I also have not convinced hubby he wants no 3- heh didn't even want willow.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


If you leave now you can make it Henry will be ready I'm sure with his little bag all packed up ready to move in


----------



## Tinman

But look how much he loves willow - tell him if he was a real man he would find love in his heart for Henry too!! Xx
Was it you that said your son had gone to uni / college?
Tell him it's Henry or another baby...... He'll,opt for Henry for sure??
Xx


----------



## Tinman

I can't believe such a beautiful gorgeous poo hasn't been snapped up elsewhere?
Only one word for it Donna DESTINY & FATE (ok so that's 2 words!) x


----------



## arlo

dmgalley said:


> I can't get him. I wish I could. He is an eight hour ride away and at already 11 wks she wants to move him. I also have not convinced hubby he wants no 3- heh didn't even want willow.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


If it really isn't the right time at least he was a lovely little day dream, and theres no harm in that


----------



## dmgalley

Tinman said:


> I can't believe such a beautiful gorgeous poo hasn't been snapped up elsewhere?
> Only one word for it Donna DESTINY & FATE (ok so that's 2 words!) x


The mom had ten babies this one is still there too.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tinman

Nooooo - well you have Henry and i'll have that little beauty xx
I think if they were in the uk they would of gone at a premium price!! It seems these gorgeous merles are not as readily available in the uk. X


----------



## wilfiboy

Has your hubby seen the picture...keep showing it him, then later on just say ' oh I wonder if he's got a home yet ? ' when he says who ....'oh nothing, I was just wondering about Henry??' That type of thing... .... I'm just going to show Henry to my OH xx


----------



## dmgalley

He actual brought it up in the car. He said he really liked him. I am waiting for some kind of sign 
I keep looking to see if he is sold yet.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren

If you convince him to take Henry I'm sure he would take the other one too Imagine the fun!!


----------



## wilfiboy

You be the negative one ...reverse psychology..... ' I hope he goes to a good home cos I'm not sure we'd be able to manage just yet !!' 
' I think you could be right about no3 even though lots of people on the forum have more than 2 ' 
' oh look at Fergus he's settling in really well with Wilf and Mable' .....
Good luck x


----------



## lady amanda

wilfiboy said:


> You be the negative one ...reverse psychology..... ' I hope he goes to a good home cos I'm not sure we'd be able to manage just yet !!'
> ' I think you could be right about no3 even though lots of people on the forum have more than 2 '
> ' oh look at Fergus he's settling in really well with Wilf and Mable' .....
> Good luck x


Hahaha you have it all worked out....you should write the book!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lexi&Beemer

I love how announcing Willows 8 month birthday has led to a discussion on your Henry. You could always say the way to settle Willow is to have a pesky little brother for her to be in charge of. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dmgalley

Lexi&Beemer said:


> I love how announcing Willows 8 month birthday has led to a discussion on your Henry. You could always say the way to settle Willow is to have a pesky little brother for her to be in charge of.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


HAHA Willow was extra needy tonight! As much as I love the look of little Henry, this is not the time for us. I want to give my little girl as much attention as she needs. I want to let her be the baby. Jake was born a little old man so it seemed different if that makes sense. (also that thought of potting every 20 mins in the 20 or less degree weather is not a good thought.)
Tho I will admit to reaching out to a breeder very near by to see if she will be breeding her merle next year.... You know just for information sake


----------



## lady amanda

dmgalley said:


> HAHA Willow was extra needy tonight! As much as I love the look of little Henry, this is not the time for us. I want to give my little girl as much attention as she needs. I want to let her be the baby. Jake was born a little old man so it seemed different if that makes sense. (also that thought of potting every 20 mins in the 20 or less degree weather is not a good thought.)
> Tho I will admit to reaching out to a breeder very near by to see if she will be breeding her merle next year.... You know just for information sake


Potty training in winter isn't so bad...they pee faster...we potties lady in the end of November.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dmgalley

lady amanda said:


> Potty training in winter isn't so bad...they pee faster...we potties lady in the end of November.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Jake loves the cold and snow. He had me outside forever  


Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lexi&Beemer

lady amanda said:


> Potty training in winter isn't so bad...they pee faster...we potties lady in the end of November.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Hehe. See Donna for every problem there is always a solution. Since Jake was always an old soul, maybe Henry can serve as a basis for Willow to compare and compete. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lady amanda

dmgalley said:


> Jake loves the cold and snow. He had me outside forever
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


Haha well ok...lady loves snow too..and would hold it till she was frozen....but it works in theory. Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill

Dreaming of little *Henry.....*


----------



## dmgalley

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren

dmgalley said:


> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


What a cute picture I can picture Henry in the middle


----------



## wilfiboy

Have they got a website Donna would love to check to see if they've got pictures of any chocolate Merle as their coats develop x


----------



## dmgalley

wilfiboy said:


> Have they got a website Donna would love to check to see if they've got pictures of any chocolate Merle as their coats develop x


Not much stuff in the sight. It is lilly mountain poos. I think yhe site is www.lmpoo.com 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill

Did you like my blue merle writing Donna??


----------



## dmgalley

RuthMill said:


> Did you like my blue merle writing Donna??


??

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill

RuthMill said:


> Dreaming of little *Henry.....*


Donna!! You mean you didn't notice?? See above!!


----------



## dmgalley

RuthMill said:


> Donna!! You mean you didn't notice?? See above!!


I did dream about just saying go for it and driving there this weekend!!! I am trying to stop myself by trying to line up something more reasonable for next year but not one breeder has gotten back to me.  

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tinman

Ooooo- I see the pressure is till on Donna!
He is one heck of a gorgeous poo is little "Henry"
If he is meant to be then he will be,
If it is to be next year for poo number 3 then so be it.
(Do you think hubby as given "Henry" a second thought??)


----------



## dmgalley

Tinman said:


> Ooooo- I see the pressure is till on Donna!
> He is one heck of a gorgeous poo is little "Henry"
> If he is meant to be then he will be,
> If it is to be next year for poo number 3 then so be it.
> (Do you think hubby as given "Henry" a second thought??)


If I really wants it like really said keys go get him, he would. If course I get home today and Jake is sick again!! That makes me take pause. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## arlo

Oh no, poor Jake, get well soon x


----------



## Tinman

dmgalley said:


> If I really wants it like really said keys go get him, he would. If course I get home today and Jake is sick again!! That makes me take pause.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2



Poor jake, is he ok?? I don't like to hear of poorly poos 
Oh these poos of ours do cause us drama, stress & trauma! (Even the ones we don't own!!) 
Obviously outweighed by the love, affection, fun, friendship etc.

I hope jake is ok??? X


----------



## dmgalley

arlo said:


> Oh no, poor Jake, get well soon x


I haven't even been reimbursed for the last bill yet

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lady amanda

What's wrong with jake?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill

What's happened to Jake??


----------



## dmgalley

RuthMill said:


> What's happened to Jake??


He threw his lunch and dinner.  my mum was out all day and dad was in charge so Lord only knows what he was given out got into. 
I didn't panic this time. I gave him small bits if water all night same will be this morning. When I get home at noon I'll try chicken and rice again. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wilfiboy

Poor Jake, hopefully it's not related to before and just a one off x


----------



## Tinman

Hope he's better soon,
Love & poo cuddles to jake x


----------



## dmgalley

wilfiboy said:


> Poor Jake, hopefully it's not related to before and just a one off x


I think Jake is just very fragile. The smallest thing throws him off. I am very rigid about what he eats and whet he goes. My dad well let's just say he has been known to secretly cut hair and sneak off limit food! 
Do you like the new non panicing me? 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mairi1

Absolutely Stunning girl....I'm sure she's a red girl for life...her colouring is still sooo rich And her white sooo white 

Donna you always say you'd love an English Cockapoo but honestly there would be a queue miles long over here for a Willow ...I don't think I've see one over here quite as Red. 

xxx


----------



## wilfiboy

Lol Donna .... You can tell Mairi hasn't read the whole thread


----------



## mairi1

:laugh::laugh::laugh:

Oops...what did I miss??
I read the first page..... 

xxx


----------



## mairi1

Ok...have read it all now sorry!!!! 

Little Henry is a real beauty and suits his name...

very like the gorgeous Cora 

Will wait in anticipation of your new Arrival 

xxx


----------



## AliAlfie

Get well soon Jakey boy.


----------



## JoJo

Wonderful Willow 8 months .. where did the time go .. love the photos of your angel Donna xxx


----------



## Lexi&Beemer

Hoping Jake gets better in time for a drive to pick up his little brother.  

But in all sincerity, Lexi, Beemer, and I send all of our get well wishes to our gorgeous east coat puppy friend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dmgalley

Lexi&Beemer said:


> Hoping Jake gets better in time for a drive to pick up his little brother.
> 
> But in all sincerity, Lexi, Beemer, and I send all of our get well wishes to our gorgeous east coat puppy friend.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


He is back to himself today. He just has such a sensitive tummy. 
I took a pass on baby Henry but i have a feeling something better will come along at the right time.


----------



## AliAlfie

I am a great believer in things always happening for a reason, so if little Henry wasn't meant to be, then hey, that's how its meant to be.  As you say, there is bound to be another Henry moment in the future, and that one will be the perfect, 'meant to be' Henry-moment. 

Really glad jake is feeling better too.


----------



## lady amanda

dmgalley said:


> He is back to himself today. He just has such a sensitive tummy.
> I took a pass on baby Henry but i have a feeling something better will come along at the right time.


Lady has a really sensitive tummy too. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wilfiboy

dmgalley said:


> He is back to himself today. He just has such a sensitive tummy.
> I took a pass on baby Henry but i have a feeling something better will come along at the right time.


That sounds like there's something in the pipeline.....anything you might want to share with all your cyber buddies


----------

